

Show HN: "Unsealed", My First 'Finished' Rails app, an MTG Sealed Deck Generator - alxjrvs
http://unsealed.herokuapp.com/
Long time listener, first time caller. I am coming up to the eight-month mark in my "Heads Down, Learn Programming" experiment. This is my first app, an open source Magic the Gathering sealed deck generator. At the moment it is severely limited in scope, but I've worked on it for ~ six hours and I figure this is a good time to stop and let it breathe for a while.<p>It's on github (https://github.com/alxjrvs/Sealed-Deck-Generator), as are a number of other half-completed project. Each was started with a goal in mind ("Mess around with Bootstrap", "Get off your ass and TDD", "Kick around complex associations for a while") and a few are not made to be finished. At any rate, this is the first thing I can safely consider "shipped". Cheers, folks!
======
mikkel
Ha this is cool - my wife and I love to play MTG.

Question - how would you use this? I imagine you could import these cards into
a booster-pack tournament?

Obviously the display of the cards could be spruced up. Maybe add in the
number of booster packs opened on the left hand side as well.

~~~
alxjrvs
So, the new set of Magic (Ravnica) is coming out this weekend. Because I am
who I am, I tend to try and find sealed deck generators like this to get used
to the set - open up a set of random cards, begin to think through the process
of how you'd use them to build a deck. "Sealed" in this context refers to a
very specific format (sorry if I am patronizing, figured I'd clear it up for
everyone else!) where you open a set number of boosters (6) and make a 40 card
deck using them and basic lands.

On the docket: \- sort by rarity \- export to MTGWorkstation \- Color-specific
backgrounds \- Hiding/Showing cards on click \- ??

~~~
mikkel
no worries - I remember playing in a sealed tournament years ago, and it was
extremely fun.

Thanks for sharing, you should post this on the MTG forums. It's pretty cool
now that I know what it's for.

I would want to have a running total of which cards are in my deck and how
many I have left to choose. then again I don't play very much (1-2 times a
week) and am probably not the target demographic.

Good luck! I can see this being a hit in the MTG community.

------
mpd
Very nice. This brought back some memories of something similar I wrote many
years ago[1]. I don't even dare look at that code now :)

[1] <http://freecode.com/projects/decked>

------
chewxy
I think you should attribute to Wizards. That's how TappedOut does it.

~~~
alxjrvs
Will do! Thanks for the heads up.

------
thronemonkey
wow awesome! I'm getting ready for the RTR prerelease and this will for sure
help!

~~~
alxjrvs
Happy to help, ThroneMonkey. I'm looking to add more interesting features as
well. Just built in the ability to sort, now to make the magic happen in the
gui...

